# Rear Springs on '64



## pon64gto (Sep 13, 2010)

I recently exchange rear end in my '64 and at the time was unaware that one of the rear springs had a spacer on the bottom. Now I'm in the process of reinstalling everything and I can't remember which side of the car (driver or passenger) the spring with the spacer goes on. Can anyone help?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Originally, there were no spacers in the springs. Some cars had rubber spring pads located between the upper portion of the spring and the body of the car. If one of your springs has a spacer, it was probably added on. Remove it, or get another for the other side. It could have been added to trim out the car for drag racing, though. If that was the case, it was probably on the driver's side.....


----------

